

India’s Largest Online Couponing Site SnapDeal Raises $12 Million - ramanujam
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/25/indias-largest-online-couponing-site-snapdeal-raises-12-million-tctv/

======
ramanujam
In the video Kunal Bahl, the founder of snapdeal mentions that the laws didn't
allow his company to sponsor his visa in the US (i assume he is referring to
the H1B work visa). This is the state for some one with Ivy league degrees and
probably a not-so profitable startup. Loss for the US and good for India! The
startup visa will be a big boost for entrepreneurs like Kunal.

